# the best uk rack coompany by price and quality ?



## antony1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi I've been seaching for quite awhile and came across a company that offers 30 33ltr snake rack with all extras for two thousand pound.http://reptiverseuk.co.uk/index.asp?function=CART

Now my first question is has anyone used this company as 2k is a lot to invest 

And 

Second question is does anyone know of any other company or website in the uk that can beat this price with the same quality 

Please leave website and any other details you have. 

I am very intrested in any information you can share or experiances you have cheers


----------



## antony1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

Not a single reply thanks for eveyones oppinions lol


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Your be better off posting this on the snake section mate sure people will see it then


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

DTP reptile racks
Euroracks - Price per level or as a complete rack.
If you have deep pockets, JVK.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

This guy makes nice aluminum frame racks to order. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/1031899-aluminium-racks.html

Jay


----------



## Nelly Hog (Apr 28, 2014)

dtp racks mate they have top quality racks. DTP Reptile Racks & Morphs

For 30 33ltr rack its £2500 a bit over but imo well worth it.


----------



## JVK Reptiles and Racks (Sep 18, 2012)

Nelly Hog said:


> dtp racks mate they have top quality racks. DTP Reptile Racks & Morphs
> 
> For 30 33ltr rack its £2500 a bit over but imo well worth it.


JVK jvk70st rack x30 tubs standard £1,989 with window tubs £2,369


----------

